# Pressure Canning Chow Mein



## wolfym14 (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone put up chow mein? It's a favorite of mine, but when I make a big batch, I get sick of eating it by day 3 (single city-dweller). A few months back, I pressure canned a few half-pints for quick and easy lunches at work. I'll admit I was nervous each time I sat at my desk eating one, but it all tasted fine and I definitely didn't get sick from anything! I suppose it's pretty much like canning a stew tho. I DID notice that it was pretty salty, I'm guessing the soy sauce got stronger in the canning process.

So anyway, I canned another 10 half-pints, 4 pints and 2 quarts the other night, I'm hoping to have the same positive results. I actually canned with the corn starch/flour (made 2 batches and ran out of corn starch after the first) already included in the finished product. Same as first time canning this and it seemed fine. Why is it that we are instructed to not include corn starch prior to pressure canning?

(FYI, I canned at 11+ pounds for 90 minutes since the quart had chicken in it. Overkill for the half-pints that were chicken-free, but I don't mind)


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

The official recommendations is not to use any thickeners (flour, corn starch, etc) in canning recipes except for synthetic ClearJel (modified cornstarch) because it's impossible to get consistent results with natural thickeners. If the Food Safety guys can't exactly replicate a verified test result, then they recommend against using that recipe or method for home canning. In theory, the thickener can make your sauce too dense to heat all the way through high & long enough which could allow beasties to remain alive in the center of jar. Additionally, extended processing times and temperatures can make natural thickeners a bit grainy, lumpy/watery, or bitter -- which are quality issues not safety ones.

Since you processed all your jars for the time recommended for meat, I doubt you'll encounter any safety concerns -- I'm sure 240-250F for 90 minutes acheived microbiotic thermal kill despite the thickener. If you're not bothered by any texture or flavor changes that may have occured, I'd say you're good to go. 

If you're concerned or want to follow the guidelines 100%, next time just replace the corn starch & flour with ClearJel (available where canning and baking supplies are sold).


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Next time, can the whole batch in half-pints or pints. The processing time for those two sizes is the same (with meat - 75 minutes). If you want a quart, open two pints.


----------



## wolfym14 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ah, I see PlicketyCat, that makes sense. Thanks for explaining! I thought that ClearJel broke down under pressure canning, but if that's the thickener to use, I'll give it a whirl next time! And yes, Suitcase_sally, that would have been the smart thing to do  I forgot that you can stack jars in pressure canner and I wanted to finish the rest in the same batch. Fairly new to pressure canning!


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

A cheap way to thicken anything you want to can is using potato buds. No taste difference either.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

wolfym14 said:


> Ah, I see PlicketyCat, that makes sense. Thanks for explaining! I thought that ClearJel broke down under pressure canning, but if that's the thickener to use, I'll give it a whirl next time! And yes, Suitcase_sally, that would have been the smart thing to do  I forgot that you can stack jars in pressure canner and I wanted to finish the rest in the same batch. Fairly new to pressure canning!


Regular ClearJel breaks down when frozen, but remains intact when canning. Instant ClearJel breaks down when canning, but remains intact when freezing. 

http://www.foodsubs.com/ThickenStarch.html

If you stack in your canner, make sure you use a second rack so the jars aren't right on top of each other. If jars are stacked directly on each other you can get a lot of seal failures and possibly broken jars. If your canner didn't come with a second rack, you can order one that is identical to the one for the bottom, or use a generic rack for the bottom and the factory rack for the top.

ETA: I do a lot of canning in half-pints and 4 oz, which can be triple and quad-stacked in my large canner with extra racks. I called All American and their customer assistance folks say this is safe and there is no need to adjust processing times.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Another good way to thicken is to use the vegetable pulp left behind after juicing. It thickens and flavors!


----------



## mathchick (Aug 13, 2013)

PlicketyCat said:


> If you stack in your canner, make sure you use a second rack so the jars aren't right on top of each other. If jars are stacked directly on each other you can get a lot of seal failures and possibly broken jars. If your canner didn't come with a second rack, you can order one that is identical to the one for the bottom, or use a generic rack for the bottom and the factory rack for the top.


The instructions that came with my canner said you don't need an extra rack, just offset so that each jar is resting on two others below it. This has worked fine for me.


----------



## wolfym14 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good words of wisdom re: stacking jars, thank you for sharing.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

mathchick said:


> The instructions that came with my canner said you don't need an extra rack, just offset so that each jar is resting on two others below it. This has worked fine for me.


It could work, the theory is sound, but I'd rather not risk a jar toppling if anything moves when the water is at full boil or someone slams a door, etc. A $10 rack is cheap insurance against seal failure and breakage.


----------

